# Online Journal: Made a website "Brother vs. Brother"



## jimvsjohn.com (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello everyone 1st post! 

My brother and I are trying something out that should be fun, motivating and mostly painful.

Before you scream "SPAM", this isn't spam. I have been a moderator on one of the top auto enthusiast sites for many years now and know what the Moderators and Admins of a site go through. If the Admin/Moderators of this site would like to know which forums I moderate to vouch for my intentions, please PM me. Thanks!

We just both wanna get back in shape and like most brothers like to compete against each other, plus this idea seemed hilarious (at our own expense).

Check out the website we made. We are competing against each other and every month will hold a competition event in which the loser will have to submit to an embarrassing and/or painful punishment.

Thanks for looking and THANK YOUR LOCAL FORUM ADMIN/MODERATORS TODAY!


EDIT: Since I only can post once every 600 seconds? (WTF is that?)
I'll post my response to your repsonses here..




wow what a response

Do you guys always encourage each other like this? Thanks for the Admins, for removing those posts... pretty immature
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 13, 2008)

We have rules.  They're pretty simple and straightforward.  We're also pretty flexible, but a new poster linking off site is a bit much.


----------



## jimvsjohn.com (Jan 16, 2008)

DOMS:

I hear ya bro. Like I said I am a fellow moderator on a very popular forum as well and know how you feel. If someone started a thread like I did, I'd probably ban them too. 

But I am NOT trying to sell anything at all. Just wanted to share our/my experiance of getting back in shape like the rest of us, in a fun and creative way!

Take Care


----------

